# Corsair Dominator Series 4 GB DDR2 Kit 1066 MHz CL5



## nflesher87 (Jul 16, 2008)

The Corsair Dominator Series of 4 GB kits does not only manage to deliver a great overclock but also offers exceptional performance at lower speed settings, making this a kit for almost every scenario. Its attractive price of $125 is a very affordable way to get into the 4 GB club while still being able to run serious overclocks.

*Show full review*


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks For the wonderful review Nate! 
CL3 at 800Mhz is very impressive! I was actually looking at this ram on the egg the other day. I might have to look into it a little more now that I know how well they perform.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice review guys!  I have this set and I'm glad to see the results are very close to what I get. I couldn't get past 1200, but I haven't ran them further than 2.2V.  I think they have some real potential as stable overclockers.


I do have a question about the fan, by chance do we have any comparison to other ram coolers?  The Dominator fan is like $25 outright, would it be any advantage to buy this for your own decent memory set?  Any details about how the fan impacted use would be a great point to the review.

Edit:  I see Newegg is running a special on this kit for $120 w/free shipping + a $40 MIR(through oct 31st).  This is an awesome deal for 4GB for $80!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 24, 2008)

I have 4 of these sticks. Work great.
I'm not OC'ing at the moment, but it's nice to see they have good potential.

Both sets came with the fan modules, but not using them at the moment. I'm not sure I need them as I have good case airflow with all the fans in the Armor. 
Maybe I'll install them just to see how they look in the case.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Kreij said:


> I have 4 of these sticks. Work great.
> I'm not OC'ing at the moment, but it's nice to see they have good potential.
> 
> Both sets came with the fan modules, but not using them at the moment. I'm not sure I need them as I have good case airflow with all the fans in the Armor.
> Maybe I'll install them just to see how they look in the case.



Dude stop hogging that fan and give one to me!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Dude stop hogging that fan and give one to me!



Deal. PM me your address and I'll send one to you.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Dude stop hogging that fan and give one to me!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

mlee49 said:


>



haha!


----------



## Exavier (Oct 24, 2008)

these perform very nicely for 2GB sticks..
now I'm torn between these and asking paulie politely to send me some axeram..as I'd be able to get these UKside..


----------



## Kreij (Oct 24, 2008)

It turned out that one of my sticks is bad.
Does anyone know if Corsair wants the whole package back on an RMA, or just the single stick?

Just wondering. I can call them, but figured I could at least keep the conversation going about these fine memory modules


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 24, 2008)

im pretty sure you can just send in one stick and they send you a replacement. there just sweet like that


----------



## MKmods (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice review, I just got a set and am looking forward to seeing how they work on my n750 mobo.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Lucas,

I've bought lots of Dominator memory and this is the first bad stick I've ever had, so their track record is excellent in my book.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 24, 2008)

yea iive heard good things about them, i have crucial pc6400 800mhz 2gb right now do you think this ram would help my performance at all? cuz i was thinking of getting new ram


----------



## Kreij (Oct 24, 2008)

It depends on what you are trying to do. I would recommend posting in the Mobo and Memory section to get specific answers to you questions.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 24, 2008)

yea good idea thanks


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2008)

I have the junior kit of those, but i cant get them to run at anything other than 333 my mobo bios is very limited in memory settings, the best i could get was 500Mhz and windows will simply crash to a bsod 1 or 2 minutes after booting at 400 it wont even boot, i tried different voltages an nothing, my guess is that the mobo simply doesnt like them as it is a rather old model...






,


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 24, 2008)

djisas, I would recommend posting a thread in the overclocking section to receive some direct help with your situation
I've not heard of problems as bad as yours with a P5B, I would start by making sure your BIOS is up to date, if that doesn't help then you very likely might have a bad memory controller and could probably RMA your board


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2008)

The problem started after a bios update to support 45nm cpu and installed E8400, i had some corsair xms2 at 800 running fine with a e6300 but after the upgrade they only ran at 533...
Gotta update the bios and ill have a look on the appropriated thread...


----------



## BOSE (Oct 30, 2008)

I got two of these kits the other day, minus the ram coolers. Great ram indeed.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Nov 25, 2008)

I've just bought the xms version of this ram (same speed, no fins or fan) and so far they seem pretty good. They'll do 555MHz at stock timings and 2.1v. I'm glad I looked at this review again 'cos I was wondering how this compares to how the dominators perform. Looks pretty similar. I shall have to try them at 2.2, see how much more headroom there is.


----------

